# % fiber for senior



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

What should the % fiber be in a senior's food?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There's no set amount. Many of us don't feed senior food as it is too low in protein and too high in carbs and/or fillers. Does your dog need more fiber?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always fed my seniors the same diet the younger guys were eating (except when Kelly was being treated for SIBO and needed a low residue diet for a couple years).


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I feed Orijen Senior which is high in protein, low carbs. I was just curious since there is such a wide spectrum out there.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I fed Orijen Senior to Chama and she did very well on it. I also added fresh food like eggs, cottage cheese, fresh meats, yoghurt, etc. If I have a dog who needs additional fiber I usually add plain canned pumpkin.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I fed my girl a high protein, low carb diet (homecooked) all her life. In fact, in her last year, she required even more protein, much to my surprise.


----------

